#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Powerpoint Array help

## jsotor4

I would like some help with the following issue I am having.  The macro I am currently working on is supposed to search a whole powerpoint presentation for key words which are stated in the array. (Scott, Kaz, Ron). What I want the macro to do is search the entire presentation for the word SCOTT and return every slide number that has the word SCOTT in it. Then search the entire presentation for the word Kaz and return every slide number that has the word Kaz in it and so on. Below is the code I have so far.  I have been using VBA for about 3 months so Im not that experienced. Any help would be appreciated. 







```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

